# Skidder Weight



## KYLogger (May 21, 2012)

Anyone know what a Tree Farmer C6D cable skidder will weigh in at? And if you know anything about em, are they a decent skidder?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## missouriboy (May 21, 2012)

Idk that but is the weight on a timberjack 230. I hauled one with my 92 ford F-250 and i dont know if i could brag about it or not lol


----------



## KYLogger (May 22, 2012)

I am in the process of buying either a TJ 450 or the Treefarmer C6D, weight is a concern but I can always haul it on the back of the log truck if my one ton and GN trailer can't handle it. I am thinking the TJ will weigh in at 18,000# ish??????

Tom


----------



## q-tip jr (May 30, 2012)

for what it's worth my older (92) 170 grapple with winch weighs in at 26,250 according to dealer info when they were still around reckon the 450 is similar, unless has no grapple, flipped my old TJ twice in Maine back in the old days, sure like the stability of the Franklin.....


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 4, 2012)

C6D with chains on will run 23-25K pounds all day. It will out pull the TJ all day long as well.
But, don't buy either of these.
Go find a John Deere 640D if you must have a cable only, or a 648D/E/G if a grapple is in the cards. The Deere isn't the most powerful, the most stable, or the cheapest to buy / fix.
But there is a reason they are more money to own. They are 4x faster, and 10x better manuvering in the woods. Comparing the C6D to a 640D is like comparing dry red oak to wet poplar for firewood.

If you pull 10 hitches a day witha C6D, you'll pull 14 with the deere.

HERE.


----------

